# Naughty Froggy ID



## spud_meister (Nov 15, 2013)

So, I found these two frogs getting it on in a bit of plastic in a pond, but they look to be different species. I'm fairly certain the one on top is a Spotted Marsh Frog, but I have no idea what his friend is on the bottom is.




Sorry for the poor quality photo, my phone don't do so well at night.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 15, 2013)

common froglet


----------



## spud_meister (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone know if the eggs would be fertile?


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 15, 2013)

As Nick said they are both common froglets, so eggs should be fertile


----------



## spud_meister (Nov 15, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> As Nick said they are both common froglets, so eggs should be fertile



Colouration on the top one looked more like a Spotted Marsh to me, but further googling shows I'm wrong. :lol:


----------



## Bushman (Nov 16, 2013)

These frogs look like Common Eastern Froglet (_Crinia signifiera) _to me. Whilst members of this species are highly varied in colour and pattern, I'm familiar with these particular variations as belonging to this species. 
Here's a link to more info and a good website for future reference: Frogs of Australia > Crinia signifera / Eastern Common Froglet


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bushman said:


> One of the primary distinguishing characteristics of the genus is the black and white mottled belly.



Not all members of the genus _Crinia_ have a black and white mottled belly.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 16, 2013)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Bushman*, 
Your statement was not incorrect. It is a distinguishing characteristic, but not a defining characteristic. It is a very useful attribute to use but does not exclude Crinia where it is not present.

While we are at it, some species of Crinia are sexually dimorphic with respect to ventral patterns e.g. _C. insignifera_, _C. glauerti_. Sorry I can only give western examples as these are what I am most familiar with these days.

Blue


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Your statement was not incorrect.



The original statement before it was deleted claimed that all _Crinia_ have a black and white mottled belly, which is not the case. Most of the northern _Crinia_ species - _bilingua_, _deserticola_ and _remota_ have plain ventral surfaces. Those in the east of the continent also lack a black and white mottled belly e.g. _C. tinnula_, _C. sloanei_ and in most cases _C. parinsignifera_. It is not wise to rely on a single morphological feature (which is so variable in Crinia signifera itself) as the sole basis to distinguish between genera.


----------

